# schrauben statt pushpins ?



## 5N!cK3Rs (30. Dezember 2009)

hi,

ich hab mir nen thermalright hr-05 / ifx geholt und wollte mal fragen ob ich den statt mit pushpins auch einfach mit den schrauben befestigen kann? schrauben gehen durchs loch durch. aber kann da was passieren wegen elektonischer leitung oder so? nich das ich mir mein brett drann kurzschliese wenn ich einfach die shcrauben rein mache.

thx für antwortet
mfg und nen guten rutsch schonmal, snickers


----------



## KOF328 (30. Dezember 2009)

was solln sich da kurzschließen? schließlich musstest du irgendwie das mainboard am gehäuse befestigen, und ich glaube kaum dass du da irgendwelche pushpins verwendet hast^^


----------



## 5N!cK3Rs (30. Dezember 2009)

hm... schon ... aber sicher is um die löscher an den metalschrauben auch keine leiterbahn gebaut.. aber wenn die davon ausgehen das da kein metal is könnte es ja sein das sie ne leiterbahn direkt dort lang legen. deswegen wollt ich mal fragen.... denn auf der einen seite sieht man die leiterbahn sehr schön drum rum laufen ... aber kein kontakt... aber auf der anderen seite is ne große fläsche die so gelasert is wie ne leiterbahn... und da weiß ich halt net ob die dann vieleicht strom führt?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Dezember 2009)

es gibt ja auch andere Kühler die man mit schrauben befestigen muss

das sollten die dafür vorgesehenen Bohrungen schon aushalten auf einem 0815 Bord


----------



## Winduser (30. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte auch angs, meinen Kühler mit Pushpins zu befestigen (mache ihn nähmlich häufig ab)
und habe zwischen die Schraubenmutter und das MB ein kleines stück Moosgumi getan.
jetzt kann ich mehr Druck auf das MB ausüben, ohne es zu zerkratzen. 

PS: um kurzschlüsse zu verursachen müsstest du erstmal den schutzlack zerkratzen. das hörst und siehst du dann^^


----------



## Monsterclock (3. Januar 2010)

Du könntest auch eine Backplate benutzen, dann hast du Schutz davor, dass sich das MB verbiegt.


----------



## rabit (3. Januar 2010)

Also ich finde Pushpins praktisch.
Bedenke musst immer Board ausbauen wenn Du den Kühler Abmontieren möchtest....


----------



## Thornscape (3. Januar 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> Also ich finde Pushpins praktisch.
> Bedenke musst immer Board ausbauen wenn Du den Kühler Abmontieren möchtest....



Das stimmt so gar nicht. Bei den meisten Backplates kommst du um einen Ausbau des Mainboards nicht herum, wenn du den ganzen Kühler wechseln willst.
Solange du nur den Kühler abnehmen willst, ist das kein Problem, das Mainboard im Gehäuse verbaut zu lassen.


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht ist so ein Umbau fuer die interessant: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/riedochs-albums-kuehlerumbau-48.html


----------



## Zoon (4. Januar 2010)

5N!cK3Rs schrieb:


> hm... schon ... aber sicher is um die löscher an den metalschrauben auch keine leiterbahn gebaut.. aber wenn die davon ausgehen das da kein metal is könnte es ja sein das sie ne leiterbahn direkt dort lang legen. deswegen wollt ich mal fragen....



denke mal heutzutage gehen die Mainboardhersteller durchaus davon aus dass die Kühler mit Schrauben und Backplates befestigt werden und alles rund um die Löcher auch entsprechend stabilisiert ist und die Leiterbahnen gewissen Sicherheitsabstand haebn... brauchst dich ja hier nur umgucken es gibt sicher mehr "Schrauber" als "Push Pinner" 

Das einzige worauf du unbedingt aufpassen musst ist dass du mit dem Schraubendreher nicht abrutschen tust. Die Backplates von Thermalright sind eigtl. Idiotensicher, man kann die Schrauben nicht "überdrehen" (die Gewinde sind nur so lang wie für den Anpressdruck erforderlich) und Unterlegscheiben sind glaube ich auch dabei. Plan dir genug Zeit ein falls du es zum ersten mal machst.

Beim IFX 14 ists so wenn man nur den Kühler abnehmen will (CPU Wechsel etc., Rechnertransport) brauchste nicht die komplette Backplate abnehmen, nur die Klammer oben die den Kühlturm hält, was glaube 2 Schrauben sind, womit auch hier ein "Boxenstop" schneller und sicherer ist als bei Pushpins.


----------



## tRauma (4. Januar 2010)

Es gibt doch von Thermalright extra Bolt-Thru Kits. Damit hatte ich sogar meinen Xigmatek verschraubt.


----------

